# Anyone Can Weigh 200lbs Naturally



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about setting up the board so that in order to register you must watch this first.  No more of this...  





> hey I'm 135 pounds and eat all the time but just can't seem to gain weight. So I'm gonna run a gram of trenbolone and drol.  Will I need PCT?


----------



## losieloos (Apr 4, 2013)

That was my first post, great memories...


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 4, 2013)

This video is funny. I think sad posted it before. "I'm 165 lbs and have gained 15lbs running tren but my gains have stopped. Should I up the dose to a gram?" LMAO The guys response is awesome. He's like dumbfounded for a second.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2013)

coltmc4545 said:


> This video is funny. I think sad posted it before. "I'm 165 lbs and have gained 15lbs running tren but my gains have stopped. Should I up the dose to a gram?" LMAO The guys response is awesome. He's like dumbfounded for a second.



That was me. I'm a Clint Darden Sycophant.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2013)

losieloos said:


> That was my first post, great memories...



Yes but your best post to date is this one



losieloos said:


> I have 2 different labs both test E I have enough for 12 weeks but want to push it to 16 so I got some extra bottles but they are different lab. Same with the DECA so its basically 3 different labs I would be using, also the other problem is these source I got I hear mix reviews. So let's say my test is fake will being on deca fuck me up if it turns out my test is weak or bunk?


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree that anyone (over say 5'5") can weigh 200lbs naturally. When I was powerlifting I started at 180 ( I am 5'9.5") and went to 245 in a span of less than fifteen years. I wasn't ripped but I also wasn't a fat ass either. I was squatting 500 and pulling over 500 all natty. Think about this- gaining only 5 lbs a year took me from 180 to 245 in less than 15 years. ((I actually starting running gear on a regular basis during a two year recomp after that. I had run a couple cycles back in the late 70s, and a couple in the 80s but stayed clean in the 90s and 2000s until 2009.))

Eat well, work your ass of a be patient and you can damn sure get to 200 lbs. He's right. 

Now, my goal is to be cut up/ripped pretty good at 200. Not comp ripped- just beach ready.

Does he have a video on that too?


Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2013)

damn clint's ugly


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

Based on the size of my dad, mom & siblings, grandparents and cousins, my family tree is lean and small framed. I was a stick into my early 20's. Training natty from 12 to 26 I made over 200lbs and from 26 to 42 NATTY 245lbs 10% and once again NO GEAR.

I am so sick and fucking tired of these pussy ass pukes and their fucking 3 grams of gear BS.

Eat, don't skip meals and train hard...........it may take years but it's more than doable: just get the sand out of your pussy.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2013)

I disagree.  Just because I feel like being a dick and arguing with everyone.


----------



## pirovoliko (Apr 5, 2013)

also sick of the guys who are 4 or 5 cycles in, weigh 200 lbs at 20%, look like shit, still dont know shit and think tren is the magic solution...


----------



## PFM (Apr 5, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> also sick of the guys who are 4 or 5 cycles in, weigh 200 lbs at 20%, look like shit, still dont know shit and think tren is the magic solution...



AKA guys that juiced before they even learn how to train or eat.


----------



## Jada (Apr 5, 2013)

165lbs ripped who care)


----------



## Santaklaus (Apr 5, 2013)

that guy can also teach you how to weigh 500 lbs of mostly lard...


----------



## Azog (Apr 5, 2013)

Spongy said:


> I disagree.  Just because I feel like being a dick and arguing with everyone.



Sounds like me on tren. You on tren, bro?


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol very well played spongy very well played.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 5, 2013)

Santaklaus said:


> that guy can also teach you how to weigh 500 lbs of mostly lard...



Not with his training plans you won't. The guy will work you to death.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 5, 2013)

I had that shit covered by 9th grade.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2013)

Azog said:


> Sounds like me on tren. You on tren, bro?





Affirmative.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 5, 2013)

i made it to 200 with no AAS


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 5, 2013)

Best line is "Who cares if you are 165 ripped, Who Cares!"  I made it to 202 naturally, before I considered a PH run, and now an AAS run.  I have been at 196 + or - 2lbs for over  a year now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 5, 2013)

you guys will never talk a kid whos 170 pounds out of doing aas when they have their mind made up.All your gonna do with posts like this is make people lie about their weight.Im 190 am I not aloud to juice cause im not 200 pounds?I woudnt wanna look like that fat fuck nor do I care to be 165 pounds


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 18, 2019)

I like orange juice.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 18, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> I like orange juice.


I see you made it up to 88mph


----------



## DeltaWave (Feb 19, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I see you made it up to 88mph



My middle name is Barry Allen.


----------



## November Ajax (Feb 19, 2019)

DeltaWave said:


> My middle name is Barry Allen.


Delta "Barry Allen" Wave? Weird. Delta "The cheetah" Wave. Much better.


----------



## deejeff442 (Feb 19, 2019)

Yep I am 5 foot 10. Got up to,225 in my late 20s . natty. Started super skinny.
Alot of,training and food . 
Now 49 kinda need,help staying 200.


----------

